# Need help



## TonyR (Jan 15, 2017)

Will be pruning my vines in the next month or 2. After trimmimg I like to spray the vines with Lime Sulfur, my problem is they do NOT sell it in the US to the home gardener anymore. Need a substitute for Lime Sulfur. What is everyone here using. Thanks for the Advice.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 15, 2017)

on thechemicals rthat you must have alcense to buy any more, i ussaly find me a farm hand, they can walk into farm service or any other supply house and buy usining their bosses luicense to aqurie for what you need then i give them a extra20 or 30 bucks, although nowthat isupply several of the biggest row crop farmers around these parts all i gotta dio is ask and i find it sitting at my door step,,. it sure makes it nice to keep my fence lines clean and any locus trees killed out,,, saves this oild chriple a lot of work, lime sulfer should be fairly easy to come up with, most farmers has piles of these things in sheds around their crop land, but then again i live where morden socity has yet to catch up yet, LOL,, 
Dawg








UOTE=TonyR;635150]Will be pruning my vines in the next month or 2. After trimmimg I like to spray the vines with Lime Sulfur, my problem is they do NOT sell it in the US to the home gardener anymore. Need a substitute for Lime Sulfur. What is everyone here using. Thanks for the Advice.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TonyR (Jan 21, 2017)

So I guess no one that has vines has a replacement for lime sulfur spray. Will do some more searching on the net and if worst comes to worst will spray with dormancy oil.


----------



## Johny99 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi Tony

Just curious, what do you use the lime sulpher for? Mildew?
John


----------



## TonyR (Jan 21, 2017)

Mildew, mold, critters both plant and animal.


----------



## dwhill40 (Jan 23, 2017)

Since I perform a dormant spray only once a year, I used the Bonide copper spray last year. That and cycling four different fungicides every two weeks totally controlled all of my fungal disease issues. I'm no fan of the residual property of copper in the soil. The bigger question is why did they take sulfur/lime off the market?


----------

